# Printer problem oki C810



## customemb1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello we have an oki printer for doing laser transfers. The printer has hardly been used as it is not our main business. For no apparent reason the printer will not print using the cyan or magenta toner. There are no errors showing on the printer & if we swap the carts to a different slot for example we swapped cyan to black & magenta to yellow if we then try to print black & yellow it will print the magenta & cyan but if we try cyan & magenta it won't print any colours. So it seems as if there is no error with the carts. It was suggested that it might be a lens issue so we swapped the black lens bar over to the cyan bar it still wouldn't print cyan but black still printed ok so lens bar is fine. I have been told it could be the ribbon that connects to lens bar or an electrical fault. Not sure what else we can try. Really disappointed as machine is just out of warranty 
Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated


----------

